# Clothes shopping?



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

how often do you go clothes shopping? for me i dont like going shopping for clothes cause i can never find the right size of jeans and i feel like nothing looks good on me so i go like once in a blue.


----------



## anne7 (Dec 15, 2005)

waaaayyy too often. I probably spend too much money on clothes and shoes.


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 15, 2005)

Depends .... if I don't really need anything, then just once every few months. The last few months I have shopped several times though, at least once a month, because I have been stocking up on work-appropriate clothes for after graduation (which is this weekend, woohoo!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do have a lot problems shopping though. It's hard to get pants to fit my boyish figure (they're often baggy in the hips!), and it's hard to find work-appropriate / age-appropriate clothes that actually fit properly -- the Misses sizes often don't run small enough for me (at least not in affordable stores like JC Penny's), and the Juniors clothes fit me better but most of that stuff is too young-looking for me! I wish I could gain weight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becky (Dec 15, 2005)

*The clinique counter I work at is in a Belk's dept store so I see all the new clothes right when they come in. Its SO difficult not to buy EVERYTHING!! *


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 15, 2005)

I usually go about once or twice a week. I usually find things i like but sometimes its the same shit every week!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 15, 2005)

Not very often, I don't feel that they make clothes for women in their 30's.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 15, 2005)

> how often do you go clothes shopping? for me i dont like going shopping for clothes cause i can never find the right size of jeans and *i feel like nothing looks good on me so i go like once in a blue.*


WHAT???You are Exotic and Gorgeous!!! whadda ya mean you think nothing looks good on you?!!! I'm sure you have a great figure!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 15, 2005)

*...anyway, I buy something about every other week. Sometimes just a shirt, socks, or whatever. I make some type of purchase.*


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 15, 2005)

I go clothes shopping about once or twice a month, though I could probably go every weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

> lmao aww thank you, you made my day , but yeah i cant find alot of clothes that fit me well, im puerto rican so i got the pr booty and hips, so its really hard for me the only things i really wear are jogging outfits


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 15, 2005)

> *I feel ya, girl! I'm BLACK so I totally get the booty thing! Yes, I have Bubble butt like most other Black girls. LOL! I have a time finding jeans that fit my ass and waist all together! I usually buy designer jeans cause they fit me better and I feel sexy and fine:icon_chee Like Halle Berry/Toni Braxton...Slim-N-Sexy!*


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

> lol i def feel you chic


----------



## candle (Dec 15, 2005)

usually evrey two weeks ...

i like to do my shopping on sales ..or when the season changes...


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 15, 2005)

*Yes, end of the season sales TOTALLY ROCK!!!*


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Almost every week, I know I'm a shopping freak, The problem is that Winners gets their stuff every tuesday and they get really nice clothes for good price and (I live really close to one), and every time I go I let go $$$ cause I always manage to found something cute. I have to stop that. Maybe I can go to rehab centre. :icon_redf


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

... AND DRYES UP YOUR WALLET :icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the same body... I'm all ass and no waist. (And I'm white) But I can never find anything that fits me and shopping is usually more depressing than anything else, so I rarely go... and if anything its for a shirt or something. :icon_roll


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

thats like me, if i go shopping i only buy a shirt , i have so many shirts and onlu like 2 pairs of jeans lol and like 20 sweat suits (juicy couture, jlo etc)


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 15, 2005)

I hardly ever go. I guess its pretty much on an 'as needed' basis. Prior to gaining so much :icon_redf weight, I'd shop practically every weekend.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 15, 2005)

*Angel98, I'm glad I'm not alone!!!LOL! I know of a few jeans that are perfect for us "bubble-bootay, no waist" slim girls! Paper Denium, 7 for All Mankind, Miss sixty, and Applebottoms! (Thanks, Nelly!!!):icon_smil Also, Juicy as Jenny mentioned!*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmm... I'll have to check them out... thanks!! I don't really have skinny legs, but my butt is just OUT THERE (Sir Mix-a-Lot's song is playing in my mind here! lol) but if I find pants that fit the bottom, there's a HUGE gap in the back of the waistband.. and I hate it!! :icon_surp


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

Amen to the sweats!! :icon_chee Thank God for drawstring!!! lol


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 15, 2005)

Yikes, when I go once every 2 or 3 weeks there's very few new things in the stores unless it's between seasons, I can't imagine going twice a week! (But maybe that just means our mall is too small -- which it is, lol) When I do go shopping more than once a month, it never takes me very long because I've seen a lot of the stuff before!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

Every other month and when my husband has a day off. Whever I go by myself I choose stuff and I never buy anything because Im sure if I'm making the right decission.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 15, 2005)

Belk is about to have a big big clearance. They just bought Lord &amp; Taylor and they are moving into the old L&amp;T spaces, in malls!!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 15, 2005)

Ditto!! I'm trying to fit back into some old clothes. I wanna be back in a 3/4. I've got a couple of sizes to go and I hope to be there by swimsuit season. So, unless I feel the need to be depressed I stay away from clothes shopping!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Clothes shopping is not one of my favorite sports. :icon_roll I'm really picky about what I wear and I'm such a nit-pick about quality. I look often but end up in the mood to buy only a few times a year!

I also have major curve in my butt and waist! When I go shopping, I look for great fit in the widest part of the hip and if the jeans/pants flatter the thighs and leg. I don't worry about gapping in the back because if it looks good everywhere else, they'll get altered by a seamstress to remove the gap. For general fit, I love Banana Republic because they look awsome on the ass and thighs. :icon_chee


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 15, 2005)

> I love jogging outfits! Besides being so comfy, there are alot of cute styled ones out there. The Juicy velour ones are really nice! Oh, and I agree... finding the perfect jeans can be a pain in the butt, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm with Charm here.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

i rarely go. i used to go every weekend, seriously, and spend at least $100, but that was before my makeup obsession.

now, i only go when i need things. since i'm not in school anymore and i have a uniform (well, just a shirt) for work, i don't need to shop really.

it's hard finding jeans long enough!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

I guess it depends on my mood,whether im on a clothing kick or a makeup one.I buy tops more often than i buy jeans.:icon_chee


----------



## K*O* (Dec 20, 2005)

Never, I just go in Janelle's closet !!!! :icon_twis Shhhhh !


----------



## kaori (Dec 20, 2005)

I am in very fashionable before,...where time i am life in paris i always buy for new clothes,..i realy love knits closthes and paris have best quality for knit clothes,...

but now i just simple fashion,...becouse i just work for animatyion company,..heehe,..just much spend money for Make Up And shoes!!:icon_bigg


----------



## bunni (Dec 21, 2005)

i usually will go for just one pair of pants, but I end up buying more than one. Usually when i am not looking for clothes they find me, the right size, just what i like. weird, i know. :icon_conf


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 22, 2005)

I have to make some kind of purchase once a week otherwise I get the shakes lol, my friend swears I'm a shop-a-holic, he says it's the only way to explain having items still in the bags with tags on!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 22, 2005)

I only shop as needed because I weight more than I want to and plan on losing the weight. When I reach my weight loss goal, I'll go more often.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 22, 2005)

I despise clothes shopping! I have to sneak it on myself of I get grumpy and won't do it. I can't plan to go but if I detour into a clothes shop I can usually find something.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

I like to browse and window shop alot. I really only buy something when I need it and especially when there's good sales.


----------



## jjolove187 (Dec 26, 2005)

I love shopping but I am very indicisive when I have to stay within a budget. :icon_lol:


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 26, 2005)

Have you seen the Michael Kors' "Michael" line? I'm 31, and that's the best line for people in their 30s in my opinion. It's perfect for an office, but non-frumpy. It straddles the line perfectly. The clothes are basically re-issues of top-sellers from the Michael Kors collection, but so much more affordable. If you're near a store called "Mexx" or "Zara", they have a lot of great things for 30-somethings. Another phenomenon I've noticed is that the brands that were cool when I was a teenager have now matured and are just right for 30-somethings, it's like they've aged with us (it's happened with Esprit and Benetton), so now I'm buying some of the same brands that I bought 20 years ago. Old Navy has some terrific stuff, you just have to search around.


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ditto. And when i need to buy clothes, say for a special occasion, i always can't find anything :icon_roll


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 5, 2006)

i love shopping. i go at least once a week to check out whats in the stores but i dont buy stuff every week. i guess i go proper shopping about once a month or so. i definetily spend more money on clothes and accessories than makeup.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 5, 2006)

Once and a while depending on my budget and the season. Would love to go more but I have a hard time finding stuff I like when I have money and when I don't I always seem to find things I love. For my daughter, now that's a different story!:icon_chee


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

If you would of asked me 2 years ago, I would of said I went basically everyday. Talk about an addiction, lol.

I am much better now. I don't go clothes shopping too often.


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

i shop every single chance i get. in fact i'm shopping right now! i'm always on the lookout for my next purchase! maybe i need a twelve step program! lmao


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 7, 2006)

Almost every two days. Yeah, I know it's a lot.

I spend all my salary on clothes and shoes. Oh, and for the past two months also on cosmetics.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2006)

kinda when i feel like it. or if there is a big sale or if i see something cool.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 14, 2006)

here lately nearly every day, and at the least once a week. i am trying to taper off though.


----------



## Maja (Jun 14, 2006)

I love shopping for clothes. I go shopping probably every two months - that is: hit the stores with the intention to buy clothes. I never miss the end-season sales. But I'm always checking out the stores whenever I walk past them. So I'm always on the look out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 14, 2006)

i guess when i need something or just happen to see something i like


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 14, 2006)

Jenny, I find it comforting that I'm not the only female in the world who feels this way. And like you, I have WAY more tops than bottoms. I usually only have a handful of pants/jeans that fit me at any given time. They wear out pretty quickly due to that.

Then, it's like torture for me to go looking for more that fit right. I'm short-waisted with uber-long legs. I also don't have the waist/hip ratio "they" say a woman should have -- I think they say we should all have a waist that's like 10 inches smaller than our hips?!?! Umm, I sure don't have those proportions. The result is that it's a b!tch to find pants that fit right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a serious problem when it comes to clothes shopping, and I'll be the first to admit it lol. I go clothes shopping at least twice a month but, usually once a week. I don't always do major damage.. sometimes it's just shoes and a shirt but, I make it a point to go to the mall every payday.


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2006)

i usually go shopping when i need something specific


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm similar, lots of shirts, but right now I only have 6 pairs of dress pants for the week (and 5 of them are the same pants in different colors!), 2 pairs of jeans, and one pair of capris -- no shorts except for elastic-waist gym shorts! lol I gained a pantsize since last year and haven't had time to shop for many summer clothes yet! I don't have much problem with the length of pants, but I have only a 6-inch difference between my hips and waist (maybe even less now -- it seems like I'm gaining weight faster in my tummy than anywhere else!) So that means that Misses sizes are always baggy in the hips, and Juniors sizes fit me well but it's hard to find dress pants appropriate for work or jeans without holes or sequins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I don't buy pants unless I absolutely have to because it takes me so long to find them!


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, VERY similar. I sure feel your pain! I'm in dire need of some summer clothes right now. I thought I might try Old Navy and see if I can find some capris or something similar that will work.... Wish me luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm always on the lookout, the mall I go like once a month, occasionally more, or maybe even every two months it depends... but I go to other stores such as T.J. Maxx and such more often, I don't buy something every time, but usually like every two weeks or so I have SOMETHING new clothing-wise.


----------



## yoNIKI (Jun 22, 2006)

If I could, I'd go everyday...


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I go shopping about once a week. I used to go about twice a week but I've really cut down lately.

I have the total opposite problems when it comes to buying jeans. I don't have a butt at all so the jeans usually fit me perfect in the waste but they are baggy in the butt. *sigh*


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I would say I go shopping "at least 3 times" a month. I like to check what's new at TJ Maxx and what is on clearance at Lane Bryant. I rarely pay full price for anything. Now that I am at the lowest end of their size range, I always find clothes at ridiculous discounts.

I just ordered a crocheted fully lined white skirt that was $69.50 and it really was, I saw it at the Lane Bryant store and it was on clearance online for $9.99 plus I had a 20% coupon. I got the skirt for $7.99 :reddance:

Marilyn


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jun 26, 2006)

Not as much as I should. I'm so jeans and t-shirt that I've let the rest of my wardrobe go to pot. There are some basics I definitely need if I'm going to start dressing like a grownup.


----------



## Nicky13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Once or twice a month...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 30, 2006)

It depends. Usually I shop when it's something specific I need, but ever since I started working retail, it's been a "want" to get it. lol DAMN them and their discounts! However, it depends on my budget too. Usually it'll be like a cute graphic tee or skirt I'd want to get. Other than that, maybe I'll get jeans every once in awhile, since I swear that I have 30 or more pairs in my closet (altho I usually wear the same 3) a majority of the time.


----------

